# Rough gas field (Incident)



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

There was a fire and explosion on the Rough gas platform Bravo this morning.A Mayday was sent to Humber CG at 1045 local rescue helicopters Humber lifeboat, Bridlington life boat attended.Two casualties to Hull royal infermary 27 evacuated to Humberside airport 31 remain on board .Fire is now out all stood down


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

*Rough gas field( Incident)*



glenn said:


> There was a fire and explosion on the Rough gas platform Bravo this morning.A Mayday was sent to Humber CG at 1045 local rescue helicopters Humber lifeboat, Bridlington life boat attended.Two casualties to Hull royal infermary 27 evacuated to Humberside airport 31 remain on board .Fire is now out all stood down


May their God be with them all. We wish them all good-luck. Vix


----------

